
Geometric Madness: Implementation of computational geometry algorithms [video] - bajsejohannes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu-uW7CQkVo
======
clebio
Jason Davies, who works in D3.js. The audio is quite quiet, though.

~~~
pavel_lishin
It's also only coming out of the left channel (unless I've suddenly gone deaf
in my right ear.)

------
_asummers
Here's an MIT OCW lecture series on computational geometry, with an emphasis
on folding things.

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUl4u3cNGP62xuxL4CQpy...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUl4u3cNGP62xuxL4CQpy8uo2MeM4a3YD)

